# I don't want to go to work.



## Marco (Jun 20, 2006)

This is killing me. I don't want to go to work. I hate it. Not saying that my work place is horrible. But, I so loved the variable schedule of college life with the excessive cuts, drinking and partying. 

Thanks for the brain fart everyone.


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

FWIW, me neither! 
and I'm well out of college. 

I have to experiment with yeast today. 
and I have to work late, which really stinks!


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome to your adulthood...it gets better when you retire...well at least I hope it does.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep, working for a living sucks. It does beat sitting around doing nothing though...at least you get paid.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 20, 2006)

I am sick of not having work... sigh, I mean, paying work. I've got work plenty to do, but I need soemthing now to make me some money.


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

When I was out of work for four months, it amazed me how busy I always was! I didn't miss work at all. I did, however, miss the paycheck!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 20, 2006)

Just be glad you don't have my job...
At least it pays for the orchids and coral.

Jon
________
NEW MEXICO MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 20, 2006)

At this point, I just want some money to buy some nice plants I have been wanting and build some terrariums.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't wait to retire...


----------



## TADD (Jun 23, 2006)

I have the best job in the world!  I am unemployed for the summer! 

Schools out for summer, Schools out forever.....


----------



## bench72 (Jun 23, 2006)

hmmm... I had the day off work yesterday to go driving out in the country... and had to pull over four times to answer client calls.... I so need to retire, too!

Oh, I have a B.ed also but hate kiddies (ok, ok... I'm scared of 'em)


----------



## Marco (Jun 23, 2006)

bench72 said:


> hmmm... I had the day off work yesterday to go driving out in the country... and had to pull over four times to answer client calls.... I so need to retire, too!
> 
> Oh, I have a B.ed also but hate kiddies (ok, ok... I'm scared of 'em)



I'm off every friday's and I still don't like my schedule. My supervisors away for three weeks to so i'm doing the blunt of her work.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 23, 2006)

Marco said:


> This is killing me. I don't want to go to work. I hate it. Not saying that my work place is horrible. But, I so loved the variable schedule of college life with the excessive cuts, drinking and partying.
> 
> Thanks for the brain fart everyone.



Do what I did! Become a professional student! 11 years of college and still going!


----------



## Marco (Jun 23, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Do what I did! Become a professional student! 11 years of college and still going!




Man, that sure is a long time. I'd offer a trade but that's to much studying for me. I'm having trouble opening up my review books ever since graduating. Good the partner who hired me is somewhat off hardass and gives me hard work to do so it all coincides with my reading.


----------

